# Oregon Foodstamps//Expiring



## bryce (Dec 29, 2009)

My Oregon stamps are up at the end of this month, and I've got a bit left on 'em. Anyone know if that means they just won't be refilled? Or are the dollars I have left going to disappear? I'd like to make them last if I can but would rather spend them if the money's going away.


----------



## marc (Dec 29, 2009)

im pretty sure when i got mine in portland they told me whatevers left rollsover. i still have 30 bucks on mine so i guess ill see if they rollover in a few days


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 29, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> Been getting food stamps for almost 20 years, and my experience with them, since they went to EBT, and not the paper version, is that after they roll over the first month it's all good, but if they are not touched after the second month (January stamps are still there by March 1st) they system tend to wipe them off....See the system (the tech side of it) assumes that you are no longer in posesion of the card or no longer need the stamps, so they automatically, in some cases, shut off the card....Just fuckin use them, that's what they are for... If oyu wanna keep getting them, just re-cert asap....Or learn to live dumpstered din din, LOL



by in large this is correct. the reason they cut off (generally your third UNTOUCHED month) is legislative (fiduciary reasons which would bore everyone). 

widerstand is dead on in that you could call anonymously and ask; you'd be tipping your hat if u give them ur name.

here's the deal: food stamps are federally funded, but state allocated. in a nutshell what this means is that much in the same way federal districts exist (take the judiciary for example) so do DHHS districts exist. now, you could double clutch multiple states AS LONG as it is w/in the same 30 days and there was a district in between (you can look all this up in the Federal Register if you're bored). at 31+ days your 'state' allocation now is forwarded to the fed in baltimore and enters into a national registry, so when you go to apply ANYWHERE your case(s) will key up. another way to understand this is in the criminal system there is a deal called the Interstate Agreement on Detainers (IADA). each state chooses whether or not to enter into an agreement w/another state to share (in this case) information on DHHS material(s).

recert your case and move on about your business.


----------



## Squid (Dec 31, 2009)

I definatly lost my Lousiana card for about 6 months and then got a new one, and had over $1,000 in food stamps on it last winter. I figuire it just depends on if they decide to shut your's off. I also had an Indiana card I didn't use for a while and it added up to around $500, and neither card had the value deleted after they stopped adding more. Not to be an asshole though by contradicting previous statements, just my experience.


----------

